

Fraudulent SSL Certificates in the wild - xtacy
http://lwn.net/Articles/434993/

======
pinko
For those who'd prefer a primary source, here's Comodo's actual report:
<http://www.comodo.com/Comodo-Fraud-Incident-2011-03-23.html>

